# Optimum apps for kindle fire



## monahan228 (Dec 8, 2012)

I installed optimum apps for kindle fire (cablevison) and cannot get it to install. 
I do everything that is required as per amazon and I cannot find it to
install. I find it under your apps and devices but it states only - review this app,
view order details , your in apps items, delete this in actionsto itsright side.
I have deleted and downlown again wit no luck.

I need help locating where to install this.

regards,

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

monahan228 said:


> I installed optimum apps for kindle fire (cablevison) and cannot get it to install.
> I do everything that is required as per amazon and I cannot find it to
> install. I find it under your apps and devices but it states only - review this app,
> view order details , your in apps items, delete this in actionsto itsright side.
> ...


Steve,

on your Fire, from the home page, go to the Apps tab. Select "Cloud" to see the apps in your account. Sort "By Recent." If Optimum was one of the last apps you "purchased," it should be one of the first apps listed. If you can't find it under "by Recent," switch to "by Title" to make sure it's not already there. If you find it, tap on it to download it to your device.

If it's not there in either case, tap on the gear in the upper right hand corner or swipe down if you have a Fire HD to bring up the settings menu. Find "sync" and tap on that. After it syncs, go back to Apps and look again.

If you still don't see it, try a restart--press and hold the power button for 15-20 seconds until the Fire shuts down. Then press the power button to turn it on again and check again.

Let me know if it shows up.

Betsy


----------



## monahan228 (Dec 8, 2012)

Betsy, Thank for your reply but still no App to open and install.  
I was able to install a newsday app, netflix app with no issues.
I also had checked wth optonline and they have no known issues for app.
Any more ideas will be appreciated.

regards,


Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would contact Kindle Customer Service:

Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

By the way, which Fire model are you trying to install to?  I have an original Fire and a Fire HD8.9 on my account, it's listed as compatible on the original and not on the 8.9.

Betsy


----------

